# power to locomotive



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

My engine runs and did run with the tender both forward and backward, but not correctly,
by that I mean that sometimes it would run by turning the power on both forward and backward, then it wouldn't added new fingers, could it be because the drum is dirty and sticking?

John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

amer/flyer said:


> My engine runs and did run with the tender both forward and backward, but not correctly,
> by that I mean that sometimes it would run by turning the power on both forward and backward, then it wouldn't added new fingers, could it be because the drum is dirty and sticking?
> 
> John


It could, try spraying a little contact cleaner on it. Don't oil it, the oil will eventually gum it up.
When it screws up, try gently tapping on the top of the body, if it takes off the drum is sticking. You tapping drops the drum.

I don't know about the Flyers, this pertains to Lionel.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks,Ed

Makes sense, because after adding power it took off, the first time, then gradually started to act up.

John


----------

